# Non-boater looking for a Bass Club



## RobW (Mar 16, 2013)

Just moved to the Navarre area and I was looking to find a Club that took non-boaters. I'll have a boat eventually but I thought it might be easier to learn the lakes and rivers from the back of the boat. If no clubs I'd be willing to just find some folks that like to get out and try to catch some bass. Thanks


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and Navarre. Good luck finding a club. There are some around here, but I'm not the guy to tell you who they are. Bass clubs can be stressful, I prefer to just fish.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hey man welcome, my favorite bass fishing when it is hot, get some shorts and a cap and wade down a creek or small river, I personally like upper black water and coldwater for this. You can catch some nice fish this way. I usually use grape worms and spinners and shallow cranks


----------



## RobW (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Miracle Strip Bass Club out of Fort Walton Beach is looking for new members; boaters or non-boaters. I'll send you a PM with more information.

http://www.facebook.com/miraclestripbassclub

http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com/MSBC.html


----------



## RobW (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------

